# Where do you get your strength from?



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

jkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I guess from thinking positively, particularly about future plans- I plan to travel a lot and that is exciting, so if I feel down at uni, I try to imagine a year and a half in the future, and where I could be.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

The sun, I'm like superman.

But on a serious note, I think its sleep. Some days I wake up in a good mood and I don't know what it is but I jsut feel better throughout the day. I didn't get much sleep last night so i'm in a bleh mood today.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Lifting dem weights brah.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Music. compellingly written philosophy. awe-inspiring power of nature


----------



## MoonForge (Sep 15, 2012)

From the hope that one day things will get better and maybe even good  And things that make me feel alright about the world, like this forum and other things, like my hamster for example xD Its hard to explain!


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Nowhere, I'm weak.


----------



## jvo (Apr 24, 2013)

The people who care about me. I want to be strong for them


----------



## worldcitizen (Aug 28, 2011)

God gives me strength. I've experimented with alcohol too  but faith God and the guardian angels he sends me has been my greatest source of strength by far


----------



## yzf (Apr 13, 2013)

God gives me strength. :roll


----------



## carolinexo (May 12, 2013)

By﻿ watching﻿ videos﻿ of﻿ the﻿ Ellen﻿ Degeneres﻿ Show﻿ on﻿ youtube.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

From within! -flutters hands/fingers, arms vertically-


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Walking 8 miles each day. Drink. And phenibut. I also love my cat. He is so loving and adorable.


----------



## Lazarusx (Apr 14, 2013)

Music.

It brings me 'home'. That's the best way i can describe it.


----------



## sheblushed (Dec 29, 2012)

I used to get it from God, through praying. And sometimes just doing something i usually wouldn't. And sometimes from listening to uplifting music and dancing. Or from me singing even though i'm horrible.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

ridiculously optimistic view of the future

perception that my existence is part of the infinity and therefore will forever remain beyond my human form


----------



## Danisgarden (May 17, 2013)

*I get my strenght from...*

If it weren't because of my family,music,the shows I watch :b,my passions and the goals I've set for my future then I think I wouldn't be alive, well maybe I would, but utterly depressed. So yes, they give me strenght to go on.
I've realized I'm happy, the only problem holding me back from being completely happy is SAD (how ironic the abbreviation) and I swear I'll fight this :yes


----------



## steph22 (May 12, 2013)

my family..
ifi m without them..:afr


----------



## bluejay380 (Jul 6, 2013)

random japanese anime intros. lyrically some of that stuff is downright INSPIRING...


----------



## xgodmetashogun (Apr 2, 2013)

Music,inspirational videos,books,etc. keeps me going each day. Makes me want to get better each day.


----------



## alee (Mar 6, 2012)

I have realized my place in this universe, its nothing without God. Whatever happens happens cuz of him and there is no part of me involved in it. I strongly believe in the hereafter and hence dont sweat over the fact that i wont be able to do big in this world and dont need to, after all its all temporary here.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

A ****load of emotional pain, realization and humiliation. Also from having to take care of others instead of myself.

I am now over the line in intelligence/maturity in comparison to those my age(I try not to boast or think highly of myself, but I know I am), and sometimes I regret it. I didn't allow myself to have fun or be happy with myself. Now I'm getting stuck. Doesn't help that I started having depression at 8 years of age.

But I am glad that I am no longer as ignorant about the world like I used to be. Learning about people is both saddening and enjoyable. I'm using it to help others now.


----------



## ReverseMirror (May 27, 2013)

I get my strength from my family, God, Jesus Christ, and the Holy Spirit.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

My family
My thoughts
My interests


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Photosynthesis.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I want to be strong for those I care about. I want a good future. I want to enjoy life.


----------



## janulik85 (Mar 26, 2013)

From Jesus Christ


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

That I haven't had a chance to live yet. I can't go under before I have!


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

The two most important for me are falling back on memories of success to reassure myself that what I'm trying to do is possible and I have what it takes, and creative writing. Chasing inspiration is the best feeling in the world and drowns out everything else.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

My animals


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Weight lifting.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Thinking of the starving kids, abused people in the world and this is nothing through their suffering..


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Music and my family.

Music motivates me and I stick around for my family and they support me.


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

From personal experience, both in my own triumphs and mistakes. I learn mostly from watching others and internalizing my surroundings. I allow myself to cry and vent as needed. And when I feel utterly hopeless, prayer helps. I also gain strength from identifying and accepting who I am at my core and most importantly, learning to love myself. Realizing that I choose how to live my life, and not by the confines of social expectations and its public perceptions of me, in small steps slowly but surly I am whole again.

Like with everything else, it takes work finding that inner strength. I am stronger and much happier today than I was yesterday - and still keeping at it! :yes


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Lots of different things, depending on the situation 

Sometimes listening to my favourite artists/bands will make me feel better, other times it's watching a hilarious comedy skit/stand up routine and laughing so hard my stomach hurts, talking to my best friend, writing things out, going for a hard jog/run, taking a bath...

LOL I guess the last one sounds a bit weird, sometimes you need to take a step back and re-evaluate, or just take a bit of a break.

Also the sense of progress, improvement, knowing I have a goal that I'm working towards... those things push me forward.


----------



## pbjsamm (Jul 16, 2013)

my cat, my family, my spirit guides, God, angels, love (being loved and giving love)


----------



## cosmic dust (Jun 15, 2013)

From trying to do things through awareness with good karma as the result.


----------



## App (Jun 28, 2013)

My family & my God.


----------

